# Opie and Clay from SOA



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are couple more I just finished up.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Really good work!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, these are beast! (It's a new word I learned from my 13-yr-old daughter. Trust me, it's good.  )


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

PencilMeIn said:


> Wow, these are beast! (It's a new word I learned from my 13-yr-old daughter. Trust me, it's good.  )


Lol! That's funny but I agree!!!


----------

